# DNS: Cname to ip:port?



## Shbe

I'm a DNS newb here. Is it possible to create a CNAME record to point to an IPORT rather then just to an IP?

We have two applications running on a server called Book. One is our library databse and the other is our web help desk software. 

The ip of Book is 10.10.10.174

The library software runs off http:\\book
The web helpdesk desk runs off http:\\book:8081

I've created one CNAME record already for the library software
Penturn to Book. So when a user enters Penturn into their browser they will hit the library software on \\Book. I need to do the same for the web help desk software but I can not figure out how to set it up.

Ideally I would like the CNAME to look like this

Techsupport (alias) to point to Book:8081


----------



## Nuwan

Are they hosted on IIS - windows or Linux


----------



## snowman7000

Since you list XP as your os I will respond as if you are running IIS on XP, feel free to ignore everything after this if you don't, in any case good luck. 

Microsoft limits the number of site level alias to one on XP versions that have IIS as they intend it to be a development platform only. So you could place it as a virtual directory under the other site http:\\book\Techsupport and make it a permeant redirect in the properties.

So IIS on XP, right click on "my computer" choose manage. Under Services and Applications double click on Internet Information Services, double click web sites, right click your site, choose New > Virtual Directory... after creating it (generally I point all aliases I make to a blank folder I have specifically for making aliases and rename the alias after they are created, this just keeps the physical file structure cleaner if you have a lot of alias, so it is just an option) then edit the properties. 

If you are running IIS on MS server 2003, right click on "my computer" choose manage. Under Services and Applications double click on Internet Information Services, right click web sites, choose New > Web Site... and configure it from there.


----------



## Shbe

Nuwan said:


> Are they hosted on IIS - windows or Linux


Sorry I should have mentioned that. 

The two applications are running on a Windows 2003 R2. This application server did not have IIS installed.


----------



## stolimarie

I've been wondering about this too. How do you configure it in DNS?


----------



## stolimarie

Shbe, if you figure it out, could you post? Thx!


----------



## XtabbedoutX

I think what you are looking to do can be archived using what is called a SRV record.

Go to your DNS on the server SERVER>Forward Lookup Zones>DOMAIN NAME

right click on the domain name and select OTHER NEW RECORDS

Scroll down and choose Service Location (SRV).

This should allow you archive what you are looking for.

Let me know how it goes.


----------

